# question about my tank



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

good morning to all
i am in desperate need of help on my salt water tank, here is what i have
30 gallon
built in sump
up and running in my house 2 months
just did a 8 gallon water change
i have live rock (30 pounds at least), sand, 4 damsels, emerald crab, some anemones, other corral

question: what size of power head do i need? i was told to get a Sunsun powerhead JVP-101 is that too powerful for my tank?

ALSO: my fish are dying, i had two clown fish dead, anemone dead. i had my water tested and the nitrate was low so i was given some chemicals to bring it up. im new to this any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Well first up we need alittle more information about your tank.

Did it fully cycle?
What type of lighting are you using?
Are you running a protein skimmer?
What water source are you using to make changes? i.e tap, R.O
What "other" type of coral are you keeping?
Are you running carbon?


I can say that 8 fish in a 30 gallon within 2 months is a little fast, so you could've started a cycle spike.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You put in chemicals to bring up your nitrates? You don't want any Nitrates in your water. Your LFS is off his rocker. 0 Nitrates is perfect.
Did you put your tank through a 6 week natural Nitrogen Cycle?
What is yiur Phiasphate, Calcium, Alkalinity, Magnesium levels? Wat is yiur PH reading? Is there any ammonia or nitite reading?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think it's important to test your own water (I know test are an investment) , but you need to understand the parememters your tank needs.The guy at LFS knows( or should know) you're uninformed.You either don't know what the chemicals are for? or you didn't understand what they told you? Madness is correct and so were other questions from Tike.You should have a power head that moves 10X volume;therefore at least 300 gallons per hour.A timer turns your powerhead into "wave maker" ,so to speak( on,off,on,off....)I can't emphasize how important(to health of; fish, coral,inverts,and your wallet) that you learn about the CYCLE and proper PARAMETERS of your tanks inhabitants are.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you need to do a lot more research before attempting to buy any more fish!


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you to all
i did go to my older fish guy
he tested my water PH 8.4 and nitrate 160
i did buy what looks like tea bags to lower my ph. i did return my power head as my older bud said it was for 80 gallon so i bought a smaller one, we will test the water friday and determine if a water change is needed
and yes you guys are right, i think i jumped in too soon as i was excited thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Test to detemine if a water change is neede?? Um, trying to break this easily.....Yes...A Water change with Trates that high is a definate must at this point. And you will want to do a 50% water change every day until those Trates come under 40.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

roafamily said:


> he tested my water PH 8.4 and nitrate 160
> i did buy what looks like tea bags to lower my ph.


Your pH is fine! You do not need to lower it at all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

change water! as madness said "50% till nitrates are under 40". Your ph is fine,and will move (slightly with heavy water changes),change water while you can!


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

nitrate is 160 and nitrite is .25
let me ask you this...i have a 30 gallon with built in sump in the rear. i was told that when the water level is low on the "return" side that it will squirt out air that seems like bubbles and i should add water..one guy said add bottle water? is that true?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure, bottled water is clean water.


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

roafamily said:


> thanks


*w2


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

updates:
nitrate dropped down to 40
nitrite is at 0
ph is at 8.2

so far so good


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

nitrate down to 20


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

roafamily said:


> nitrate down to 20


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

ok i am going to do another testing this friday as per my bud at the bobs tropical fish, when should i do a water change? and how much?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You could this on Friday as well. 25%


----------



## ToreyC (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a link to a short article I wrote about water chemistry. It breaks it down to a very basic level that will make sense to someone just starting out. 

http://http://neptuneaquariums.com/Aquarium%20Water%20Chemistry%20Made%20Easy.pdf


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

nitrate down to 10%


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Perfect!!


----------

